# HELP! my puppy ate some paint chips...should i be worried?



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

stuie escaped my bedroom this morning and ran into a room that is being re-painted. there are paint chips from the paint that was scraped off the wall. the paint chips were from paint 2 years ago and when i asked the painters if it was toxic then, they said no. so i'm pretty sure there's no lead in the paint since it's still pretty new. i called the vet and they said to call animal poison control to see what they say. i called them and they charge $55 to give a consultation. i just waited it out...it's been about 7 hours and he's been fine. he's sleeping right now and acting kinda tired, but it's also warm in the house. i read that even though symptoms don't show immediatly it could past several hours or even days. anybody experience this or have any advice? i'm been worried all day...but i know i'm just being a mommy and taking all precautions...thanks!


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

I have no idea, I would imagine since it is non toxic, and I sure since he probably didn't eat alot, that he would be fine.
I wish you all the best, and if in doubt then just pop into your vet.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

uh oh...well, its probably a good sign your puppy is ok so far, maybe you could call another vet in town and see what they say?
Personally, I'd probably come up with the $55 dollars for the poison control consult because thats a lot cheaper than long term vet bills. First though, it might be worth calling a different vet for an opinion, I wouldn't even know what warning signs to look for.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe you could call the paint manufacturers. Although I don't know if they would be unbiased.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I would definitely call the vet and see what they say. Keep us posted.


----------



## stuiesmommy (Jul 24, 2006)

i'm back and stuie made it through the day/night without any problems!









he's acting very normal so I think it'll just pass through his system. I guess from now on I'll go with my instincts. That seemed to always work out. i just wanted to say thanks again for all the comments...it really helped just calming down.


----------

